# Make-Up in Films



## Dark_Phoenix (May 21, 2007)

What films do you think have some of the best make-up? 
And do you notice the make-up before other things in the film (like, I don't know... plot)?

My friends must think I'm the biggest loser ever... we watched Curse of the Golden Flower, and The Devil Wears Prada. Both movies have such friggen _amazing_ mu! XD


----------



## Ernie (May 21, 2007)

Loved the Curse of the Golden Flower. Gong Li is gorgeous, and her outfits and makeup were amazing in that movie.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 22, 2007)

Always!  My bf was ready to kick me in the face cause that's all I talk about.  I'm always commenting on eyebrows or how they used certain colors to show the character & stuff.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2007)

I am glad to know that others do that!  I like to figure out what color they are wearing and how I can re-create it!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am glad to know that others do that!  I like to figure out what color they are wearing and how I can re-create it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously, I wish they would include a product list along with the credits.


----------



## faifai (May 23, 2007)

In Bollywood, the makeup tends to be either really dramatic and drop-dead gorgeous or extremely, ridiculously tacky. The 2002 version of Devdas was a good example of the beautiful kind of makeup, everything is super dramatic but looks amazing. The 2006 version of Umrao Jaan was another example of the good version of makeup, I've never seen Aishwarya Rai look better than in that movie. Hum Dil de Chuke Sanam also had gorgeous makeup, it's from the late 90's.

Here are some links:

"Salaam" song from Umrao Jaan, Jhute Ilzaam song from Umrao Jaan, Pooch Rahe Hain song from Umrao Jaan, Behka Diya Hamein song from Umrao Jaan.

Silsila Yeh Chahat Ka  song from Devdas, Kahe Ched Mohe song from Devdas, Morey Piya song from Devdas, Hamesha Tumko Chaha song from Devdas, Maar Daala song from Devdas.


----------



## User49 (May 23, 2007)

The Wedding Planner (J Lo's simple make up looked stunning!), Memoirs Of A Giesha, Lady Vengence (which I haven't bothered to watch but the cover is amazing!), in Nip And Tuck Joley R always has lovely make up! and loads more that I can't think of!


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

You know I do that when I watch ANTM. I love all the crazy looks from each shoot and tyra usually has some great eye makeup going on!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2007)

I felt like Emily Blunt's makeup in The Devil Wears Prada was ALWAYS on game.  It was dramatic at times, but it was well done, I was absolutely blown away by her in the blue/teal/green.  Against those icy eyes and that firey red hair...amazing!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 23, 2007)

Try makeup411.com

It list a lot of celebs, movies & TV shows & the makeup that is used on them.


----------



## ginger9 (May 23, 2007)

Totally agree with Devil Wears Prada! I was really digging Anne Hathaways eyes in one scene where she wore like gold shimmer on black e/s or something...sorry I haven't seen it since it came out in the theatre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw Moulin Rouge the other day - Nicole Kidman looked gorg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J-Lo's not much of an actress but she always looks good!

Oh and Eva Longoria's makeup is fabulous on Desperate Housewives - I know TV is off topic


----------



## Ernie (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_The Wedding Planner (J Lo's simple make up looked stunning!), Memoirs Of A Giesha, Lady Vengence (which I haven't bothered to watch but the cover is amazing!), in Nip And Tuck Joley R always has lovely make up! and loads more that I can't think of!_

 
I saw the wedding planner with my girlfriend and she was obsessed with JlO's lipgloss. She rented the movie when it came out and figured out it was Stila, then we went to the counter and they knew which color it was....


----------



## semtexgirl (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_The Wedding Planner (J Lo's simple make up looked stunning!), Memoirs Of A Giesha, Lady Vengence (which I haven't bothered to watch but the cover is amazing!), in Nip And Tuck Joley R always has lovely make up! and loads more that I can't think of!_

 

OMG - THE WEDDING PLANNER! That's my first recollection of really noticing the makeup that an actress (in this case, Jennifer Lopez) was wearing. I went out and picked up a Stila lip glaze after seeing the movie b/c JLo's character was wearing a gorgeous nude shade and as luck would have it, there was a scene in the movie where they showed her character applying the l/g so you could see which brand it was! Jennifer Aniston's makeup is beautiful too in Rumor Has It, The Breakup, Derailed, and Friends with Money.


----------



## giz2000 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_In Bollywood, the makeup tends to be either really dramatic and drop-dead gorgeous or extremely, ridiculously tacky. The 2002 version of Devdas was a good example of the beautiful kind of makeup, everything is super dramatic but looks amazing. The 2006 version of Umrao Jaan was another example of the good version of makeup, I've never seen Aishwarya Rai look better than in that movie. Hum Dil de Chuke Sanam also had gorgeous makeup, it's from the late 90's.

Here are some links:

"Salaam" song from Umrao Jaan, Jhute Ilzaam song from Umrao Jaan, Pooch Rahe Hain song from Umrao Jaan, Behka Diya Hamein song from Umrao Jaan.

Silsila Yeh Chahat Ka  song from Devdas, Kahe Ched Mohe song from Devdas, Morey Piya song from Devdas, Hamesha Tumko Chaha song from Devdas, Maar Daala song from Devdas._

 
I swear, Aishwarya Rai is so disgustingly beautiful...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 24, 2007)

I like the make up in Black Dahlia. Scarlett Johannson and Hilary Swank looks gorgeous in 40s style makeup


----------



## spectrolite (May 24, 2007)

I like the looks created for :

- Jennifer Lopez in the movie *The Cell*
- Vanessa Paradis in *La* *Fille sur le pont* (The Girl on the Bridge)
- The ladies of *Sin City* (except for Jessica Alba.. her look wasn't anything special.)

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

Haha, yall will hate me, but I like New Yorks makeup. Those arent looks I would rock out, BUT it is always creative AND blended well. I bet she uses MAC...and a makeup artist. Though I must say, her muppet lashes must go lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_
"Salaam" song from Umrao Jaan, Jhute Ilzaam song from Umrao Jaan, Pooch Rahe Hain song from Umrao Jaan, Behka Diya Hamein song from Umrao Jaan...._

 
Thanks for the links!  I have that on my iPod.  Good stuff. 

Yeah, I tend to look at makeup and miss other things in movies. I have my husband doing it now too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have also been known to say this as a car drives by, "Hmmm the colour of that car would be a gorgeous eye shadow colour!"  Ridiculous, eh?


----------

